# I NEED HELP NOW!!!



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

This has gotten unberable. I feel like I'm in a coma and I feel brain dead. I don't know what I'm doing, where I am, can hardly walk around my own house because I feel lost, I'm trapped in unreality. NOTHING FEEL REAL. I FEEL LIKE IM DYING. I FEEL LIKE A WALKING COMA. This is NOT right. I feel trapped. I feel dead. Nothing I do feel real. I'm a living vegetable. I want to do something to myself but I'm not. I'm getting worse day by day. There's no escape. I'm sure this is a tumor. What do I do?


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not on any meds, all of the ones I tried just made me feel worse and this is why I feel like this. Nothing is helping. There's no way out at this point. A doctor wouldn't know what to say...


----------



## Leevi1212 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Melissa, I wish I could say something helpful but I have almost the same feeling as you have. This really is unberable. "To be or not to be" - I wish I would not think that thought so often. During the years I have had around 10-15 dp/dr period. Every time I have thought that I won´t get over it but somehowe it always goes away. I find it very important to talk about dp/dr to someone who I trust. It is really hard to think something else than dp/dr but you should try to do it. I try to read books (not about dp/dr), it usually helps. Biographies are the best. If you have not seen a doctor, I recommend you visit one. Then you do not have to speculate if it is tumor or not (I do not believe it is). If it is any comfort, I will pray for you.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

If i were you and were not on any meds, i would go out and get some chamomile tea, some Valerian root, or extract, (natures natural valium) some B vitamins, and a Magnesium pill (relaxes muscles, and helps anxiety). I am so sorry you are where you are, and you're still going through hell i really do feel for you i mean that. Please if you think it is something physical go and get it checked out at the hospital at least for peace of mind. For now try not to let your mind tell you all the shit like "youre never going to recover" "what if im here forever", because if you believe that you will feed it and it will get worse and worse. Go for a walk or something if you can manage. If you fear it force yourself out if you have to, it will help the anxiety and DP after trust me.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

You need to check yourself into the hospital if it is that bad melissa


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

ok girl..you need to calm the fuck down...you know about stress? the thing that kills humans and eats them for breakfast? 
Also irrational fears and anxieties can if unchecked or unredeemed lead to worse things if they are not felt properly or dealt with in the moment.
Allow yourself to BE and do not FEAR the condition as it cannot hurt you. Let the unreality feelings be just where they are and they will in TIME subside..

I would know as i have been in this condition for as long as i need to understand it. Its HELL and i know it is. but i found that staying on the subject doesnt help.

Preoccupy yourself with something...anything. Fucking trim your neighbors hedge if thats the only thing you can do.

And dude...learn to relax...take some deep breaths and calm down ffs...shit.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

TheGame said:


> you know about stress? the thing that kills humans and eats them for breakfast?


Hihi hihi, I had to laugh about that one







. Nice comparison. And you are absolutely right in what you are saying!!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kaitlyn_b said:


> You need to check yourself into the hospital if it is that bad melissa


I'm not sure if that's the best option, many people have said that they felt worse after being in the psych ward, I'm feeling really horrible as well and I have no idea of what to do to be honest, but checking into the hospital is not an option for me, I keep trying to convince myself that I'm not going crazy and that I don't need to go there, the only thing that's keeping me from going crazy are the meds though


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

If you were taking a benzo and quit it kind of fast, that could be causing a flare up. I quit klonopin too fast before and my DP shot through the roof for a few months. And, too fast was tapering over 8 weeks, so it didn't seem fast, but those meds are just that way sometimes.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

TheGame said:


> ok girl..you need to calm the fuck down...you know about stress? the thing that kills humans and eats them for breakfast?
> Also irrational fears and anxieties can if unchecked or unredeemed lead to worse things if they are not felt properly or dealt with in the moment.
> Allow yourself to BE and do not FEAR the condition as it cannot hurt you. Let the unreality feelings be just where they are and they will in TIME subside..
> 
> ...


I can see from your last posts that you are quite pissed lol


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Melissa,

I'm sorry you are suffering so much. It's not fair. I believe in the combination of meds and therapy. I read though you took a lot of meds. Maybe it was the combination of meds that made you feel worse? What about klonopin to help you calm down? I know meds aren't the ideal way to help yourself but sometimes it helps more than other things. And what about therapy?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

kaitlyn_b said:


> You need to check yourself into the hospital if it is that bad melissa


Melissa,
I agree going to a hospital is a very good option. You are suffering too much from what I've read lately and for that I feel for you. Going to hospital and having a stay in a Psyche ward is not about being thrown in with the 'crazy's', it's about being in a 'safe place' and getting some respite from what you're feeling/thinking. It's about caring for yourself. Psyche wards usually offer various types of therapy which I urge you to take advantage of. If you don't want drugs say "No". You know YOUR body and mind better than any Doctor or therapist and I believe you know what approach is right for you. Trust your instincts and experience on this one! Remember the hospital system is there to help people in need. It's up to you to tell them how they can help you. You can have control. Tell them how you want to approach this.
Do you have a relationship with your local hospital?
I hope this helps,


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Philos said:


> Melissa,
> I agree going to a hospital is a very good option. You are suffering too much from what I've read lately and for that I feel for you. Going to hospital and having a stay in a Psyche ward is not about being thrown in with the 'crazy's', it's about being in a 'safe place' and getting some respite from what you're feeling/thinking. It's about caring for yourself. Psyche wards usually offer various types of therapy which I urge you to take advantage of. If you don't want drugs say "No". You know YOUR body and mind better than any Doctor or therapist and I believe you know what approach is right for you. Trust your instincts and experience on this one! Remember the hospital system is there to help people in need. It's up to you to tell them how they can help you. You can have control. Tell them how you want to approach this.
> Do you have a relationship with your local hospital?
> I hope this helps,


I 3rd this. I know it's scary to think about but the hospital is actually a very healing environment. I went twice when I felt exactly like you do now and within days I was smiling and chatting with people. It will help.


----------

